# Goose hunting pictures



## Cody_King (Jan 23, 2011)

Just Got back from a great hunting trip. Took a few pictures. I have been playing around with the photography thing, I have a lot of work to do, but I am having a blast with it. Enjoy.


IMG_5607 by codyking111, on Flickr


IMG_5660 by codyking111, on Flickr



IMG_5567 by codyking111, on Flickr


IMG_5556 by codyking111, on Flickr


IMG_5511 by codyking111, on Flickr


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool pictures!


----------



## Cody_King (Jan 23, 2011)

IMG_5662 by codyking111, on Flickr


IMG_5596 by codyking111, on Flickr


IMG_5566 by codyking111, on Flickr


IMG_5565 by codyking111, on Flickr


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

:O||:


----------



## 50cal (Jan 2, 2010)

Love the pics. What camera are you using???


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome. Nice job Cody.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Gotta love blue sky honkers!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Gotta love it! Nice pics bud.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Great pictures! Good place to hunt geese also!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Great job.... very nice pictures !!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Cody, those pictures are awesome. What camera setup are you running?


----------

